# Cardiology 93350 vs 93351



## Achia (Aug 30, 2013)

Please need help when to use 93350 or 93351 in hospital setting. Thank you


----------



## jambam4 (Sep 5, 2013)

Achia said:


> Please need help when to use 93350 or 93351 in hospital setting. Thank you


first off, make sure you're using modifier 26 for hospital setting echos/stress echos/nukes.  

stress echoes are tricky sometimes.  93351 captures the stress portion(treadmill/bicycle) of a stress echo.  also make sure you're not missing the addon codes for stress echo(if performed, but they usually are.  it will be in the report).  also, you need to know who is supervising the test.  if it is supervised by a hospital employee and not an employee of your group, then you can't use 93351.  you would use 93350, and then you would need to bill the treadmill portion as well(93018).

if it is a nurse from your staff supervising a stress echo, then i would bill as such:

93351-26
93320-26
93325-26

but if a nurse that is not on your staff supervises the test, then you would bill like:

93350-26
93320-26
93325-26
93018

if you have this year's CPT book, look on page 510 in the green paragraph on the top left of the page.

hope this helps.

Jeremy L. CPC
Shawnee Mission Cardiology Associates


----------

